# Carrot Top...very scary!



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Have you seen this guy? Apparently he is a comedian in the states...wtf is going on with him??

He looks deformed, apparently he has really skinny legs as well!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

looks like stallone's Mum.... lol

Geo


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

wasnt to long back he was a skinny runt.

I read somwhere he had pec implants


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmm what a strange one, couple of slices short of a loaf id say lol


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Geo said:


> looks like stallone's Mum.... lol
> 
> Geo


LOL! Now you mention it.... :thumb:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

synthol in his delts i reckon weirdo hes put some size on between the pics though


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I think he's well fit.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

that guy is a cnut, he's not funny and he did used to be scronny... He is more of the butt of every joke. He just started working out aout a year ago from what i heard someone whooped is **** and he was tired of being picked on.

Guess he couldn't hold his own on the playground


----------



## j4ldo (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah read before about him and the sythnol in the shoulders.

He did a spot on the fit show once.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Well he looks weird, but thats ok. Also i think hes funny.try you tube.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Fvckin ell,it's Bonnie Langfords evil twin!


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> Fvckin ell,it's Bonnie Langfords evil twin!


ROFL!!! :thumb: nearly choked laughing then! LOL! :lol:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

dawse said:


> ROFL!!! :thumb: nearly choked laughing then! LOL! :lol:


I heard he was auditioning for the new series of "Dancing On AAS"! (I'll get my coat:whistling


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

What a bell-end.

Chucky - The synthol series.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> What a bell-end.
> 
> Chucky - The synthol series.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks like hes been jabbing himself in the delts,

whilst working out at some health spa.

I bet he thinks a squat rack is to hang his coat on.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Does he really think that he looks good???

I guess the answer is yes.....

It just bemuses me, its like the guys that come in the gym and dont train legs...? WTF is it about?? :confused1:

Do they have mirrors that show something different to reality??? They must have cos they just look like muppets!


----------



## lethal86 (Jan 13, 2009)

His shoulders just look really odd :confused1:


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

lol saggy delts


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

He's a genius...He has made so much money off of acting stupid with props that he never has to work again....ever....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Check out the delt abcess


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

He's got a training vid on bb.com lol from ages ago


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks like he has implants in his shoulders.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

eurgh! He is knocking me sick....what foulness bred that???


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Left photos doesnt match the right photo?


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

A face like he's been ram raiding on a scooter.

i mean everyone has a right to be ugly, but he abuses the privilege


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

http://thefitshow.tv/remastered/season4/episode55.html


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

MXD said:


> http://thefitshow.tv/remastered/season4/episode55.html


Thanks dude...that was a good watch... :beer:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=21005&stc=1&d=1232157620

set of bastards...the lot of ya.....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

walks said:


> A face like he's been ram raiding on a scooter.
> 
> i mean everyone has a right to be ugly, but he abuses the privilege


 :lol: :lol: LOL! :lol: :lol:

he fell out of the ugly tree and smashed into every branch on the way down...whats with the eyebrows? Are they stuck on??? :confused1:


----------

